

Google Releases Penguin 3.0 - sytelus
http://searchengineland.com/google-releases-first-penguin-update-year-206169

======
sytelus
This is interesting:

Penguin 1.0 on April 24, 2012 (impacting ~3.1% of queries)

Penguin 1.1 on May 26, 2012 (impacting less than 0.1%)

Penguin 1.2 on October 5, 2012 (impacting ~0.3% of queries)

Penguin 2.0 on May 22, 2013 (impacting 2.3% of queries)

Penguin 2.1 on Oct. 4, 2013 (impacting around 1% of queries)

Penguin 3.0 on October 17, 2014 (impact not yet released

So entire year worth of algorithmic improvements have been just impacting ~3%
of queries? Could this be a great slow down in improvements in search?

